# [gelöst] openvpn installiert, Akkuanzeige - dbus war's...

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

mittlerweile kann ich mir zwar merken, dass nach der Installation des NetworkManagers D-Bus gerne mal neu gebaut werden will, aber im Moment bin ich trotzdem recht verwirrt.

Zuerst habe ich networkmanager-openvpn installiert. Auch wenn die GNOME-Variante ohne die ganzen GNOME-Designs nicht sonderlich hübsch aussieht, muss ich sagen, da ich in vielen verschiedenen Netzwerken unterwegs bin und die Optik ja nur kurz beim Einstellen zum Tragen kommt, bin ich eigentlich sehr zu Frieden mit dem NetworkManager an sich. Die Erweiterung um die openvpn-Funktionalität hat den Funktionsumfang nur leider überhaupt nicht geändert, den Reiter VPN gab es vorher schon und die Taste zum Hinzufügen eines neuen VPNs ist ausgegraut, wie vorher auch schon.

Aber das ist nicht mal das Tragischste.

Nämlich seit der Installation von networkmanager-openvpn behauptet die normale KDE-Akkuanzeige, es wäre kein Akku vorhanden (wird sogar dann behauptet, wenn gar kein Netzkabel am Rechner hängt und er nur über den Akku läuft), während ich in der Konsole weiterhin ganz normal die Informationen zum Akku bekomme.

Außerdem sind die Knöpfe um den Rechner in die verschiedenen Ruhemodi zu versetzen, verschwunden.

Also kann sein, dass ich einfach noch irgendwas neu bauen muss, aber ich denke nicht, dass es gleich das ganze KDE sein muss. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee,

schöne Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich vermute das es eher mit der (im stable Zweig) neuen dbus-1.2.24 Version und deren Stabilisierung zu tun haben könnte, siehe hierzu auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314185

Ein versuch wäre evtl. die von dbus Abhängigen Pakete noch mal neu zu übersetzen, das wären in etwa die die ein 

```
equery d dbus
```

 ausgeben würde.

Wenn du es versuchen möchtest, dann achte aber drauf die Pakete mit der emerge "--oneshot" Option zu bauen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo!

Also nachdem gestern Abend noch kein echter Erfolg zu bemerken war, habe ich über Nacht einfach mal alles neu gebaut, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht. Mir fehlen die Knöpfe, um in die verschiedenen Ruhemodi zu kommen und angeblich bin ich ohne Akku unterwegs. K3b behauptet jetzt auch wieder, es gäbe keinen Brenner (mittlerweile bin ich aber wieder in der cdrom-Gruppe und konnte bis gestern auch noch normal auf das optische Laufwerk zugreifen).

Wenn ich das mit dem Bugreport richtig verstanden habe, hilft wohl nur ein Downgrade von dbus. Wie mache ich damit denn möglichst wenig kaputt? dbus über Schlüsselwort zur älteren Version zwingen und dann davon abhängige Pakete neubauen?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Das mit dem Downgrade bekomme ich irgendwie nicht richtig hin. Prinzipiell muss ich doch einfach in /etc/portage/package.keywords sowas eintragen wie "=sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1" und dann dbus nochmal bauen, dann weiter alles, was dagegen verlinkt (kann ich dafür die Ausgabe von equery einfach an emerge weiterleiten?). Liege ich damit richtig oder liegt da schon der Fehler? Mit diesem Eintrag will portage nämlich immer noch die neuere Version von dbus installieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ein Downgrade von dbus würde ich eher nicht empfehlen.

Hattest du evtl. versäumt die config Files zu aktualisieren? (dispatch-conf oder etc-update)

Schau auch mal hier das könnte evtl. genau den Problem sein...

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

ein etc-update habe ich direkt gemacht. Jetzt habe ich mal wie in dem verlinkten Artikel nur die eine Datei ersetzt und damit funktioniert schienbar auch alles. Vielleicht probiere ich die dort beschriebenen Änderungen nachher mal noch aus, aber so funktioniert es jetzt erstmal (immer noch mit Ausnahme VPN einrichten).

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank,

schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Euch allen,

Schinkencroissant

----------

